# Pen Names



## jcollazo (Mar 16, 2008)

I noticed on Anthony Turchetta's website  (www.turchetta.com/penworks) that he sells pens with names different than the kit's name (i.e. the Sierra he calls the Sorrento).

How many of you also change the name to something different or just use the kit name?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 16, 2008)

All my pens names are changed,it just my way of  marketing as different and unique, you just cant buy a Sorrento from anyone except Anthony and can only buy a Villa-Roma  from me.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 16, 2008)

I USE the kit name.  I think those who CHANGE the name are MUCH SMARTER!!!

It's a great marketing idea - I  have been too lazy.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 16, 2008)

If I could think of great sounding names I would definitely use them. I just don't think most kit pens names sound real appealing. I think I need some "imaginitive" pills


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 16, 2008)

Since I started this poll I guess I should also put my answer.....

Because I live in southern Calif., I decided to name my pens after some of the beach cities here. the Sierra is now the Newport, the cigar is now the Big Sur, the Euro/Designer is the Avalon and the Jr. Statesman II is the Cardiff.

I'll be redesigning the Turncrafts site in a couple of weeks so it'll have a tropical/beach feel to it and I'll put the pens on the site.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 17, 2008)

George if you find some of those pills let us know, I surely need them.[:I][][8D]


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2008)

I change the names as I try to make them look unique, I want them to sound unique too.[8D]


----------



## arioux (Mar 17, 2008)

I change the names, i called them "wood pen" 

Alfred


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmmm... local names, huh??  Let see, I could have the 'Elkhorn', the 'East Trojan' (don't say it, I know what you're thinking), the 'Mukwanagan', the 'Eagle' (Ooops - could be another no-no[B)]), the 'Big Bend', the 'Waterford', and the 'Rochester'.

Yes - this definitely has some possibilities.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 18, 2008)

I've adopted place names instead of the kit names as well, but haven't kept the place names local.  Since Sierra and Sedona were already place names, I kept those but I use "Madison" for the flat top, "Constantinople" for the Emperor, "Pisa" for the retro, etc.  I'm happy to share the whole list if anyone wants it.

  -Barry


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 21, 2008)

This a great idea for marketing... hadn't thought about it myself, but think I'll give it some thought...


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

I name mine for cities in the area that the wood originates. Sometimes it's hard to figure out exactly where it come from, but it's kinda fun. The name varies with wood, plating and style, so I have a lot of names. For the Irish Bog oak for example, I have already used the name Limerick, Sligo, and one other that isn't coming to mind (It's a Platinum Euro and I will only ever make the one, it was a gift for my Mother).


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep, I change mine as well.


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 28, 2008)

I name mine after the material used. I have found that the majority of my customers just call them pens and couldn't careless about what the kit is called.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 28, 2008)

The biggie for me---I sure as heck don't want someone looking up the cost of a kit on the net.


----------



## wpenm (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like our members are very inventive when it comes to changing the names of the kits we use. I do not change the names for a very simple reason. I can never remember which is which. Let's see, do the Baron bushings work for my Von Kruger or was it the Navigator bushings.


----------



## Chasper (Mar 31, 2008)

I give them names that relate to the material that I've turned, for the most part they are individual names for each pen, not just each type of pen.  For instance, I made a rattlesnake/deer antler segmented cigar that I call a Whitetale Rattlesnake.  I make a low priced aluminum arrow shaft and deer antler slim that I call a Bow Hunter.  Slims from olive wood are called Genesis 8:11 because that is where the wood was first mentioned in the bible, all other olive woods are called Kings 6:31 because that is another biblical mention.

I also give each pen a inventory number so that I can have several pens named Genesis 8:11, I keep my sales records by the number, not the name or style.  Each inventory number record includes the material it was made from, the kit made from including finish, the date made, estimated cost, and asking price.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 3, 2008)

I keep the names of the kits so when someone orders one that someone else bought, I can easily discern which it is. I am not worried about the customer looking up the price of the kit as I dont make the big deal about the kit, just highlite the labor aspects.  I just explain why I use the better platings.


----------



## Hello (Apr 3, 2008)

I only change the name if its something particulrly unique.
I made a few pens out of things that we might consider "waste" called them The Recycler Series
The Recycler Series' "Dusty" was a pen made from harvested/culled dust bunnies.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't change the names, I just buy different kits than you guys


----------



## Freethinker (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hello_
> 
> I only change the name if its something particulrly unique.
> I made a few pens out of things that we might consider "waste" called them The Recycler Series
> The Recycler Series' "Dusty" was a pen made from harvested/culled dust bunnies.



?!?!!!! Wow. 

THAT might be the most interesting (read; odd) thing I've heard used in making a pen.

Why doncha post a pic here? [^]


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 22, 2010)

I might use the names of some roads in the neighborhood I grew up and currently live in. 

Been thinking of doing this idea for a while.


----------



## kennmack (Dec 22, 2010)

I tend to rename the pens after areas near my location. My pen business is Hood Canal Penworks, after the Hood Canal near my home here in Washington State, so most of my pens take names attached to the area, they are mostly Indian names (Potlach, Tahuya, Skokomish, etc...) as well as the names of local mountain ranges, like Olympic, Cascade, and others.  Just a way to connect them to my location.
Kenn


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd change the names to towns near where I live too, but nobody can pronounce them.......even the locals:biggrin:

Names like Rhydymwyn, Pontblyddyn and Llanbedr Dyffryn Clwyd just don't roll off the tongue:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Dec 22, 2010)

We use the kit name. Someday, when we become rich & famous , we will call them something else. 


This way, when my wife sells something, I know exactly what it was and what I need to replace.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 22, 2010)

Most of my pens have a theme and are one of a kind or very limited editions so I try to think of a name for each.  What's a kit?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 22, 2010)

I like to use names that mean something to me.  I lost a good friend to cancer in 2010, so I named my one line of pens after his name, the Mariano.

I have also used names of planes built in Canada (the Lancaster, Arrow) and also places of significance to me (the Montreal, Grenville and Laurentian).


----------



## aggromere (Dec 22, 2010)

I just make a limited variety of kits and call them names other than the kit names.  I could be one of thousands selling a Jr. Gent Twist, but I'm the only one selling a Ligador.  Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 22, 2010)

I do both so where does that leave me? I make some changes to pens that I don't like the name of. I like the idea of changing the names to places. I am beggining a series of 100% my designed Pens called the World Traveler Series and they will feature some Pen interesting designs. Those will be quite easy to name


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> All my pens names are changed,it just my way of marketing as different and unique, you just cant buy a Sorrento from anyone except Anthony and can only buy a Villa-Roma from me.


 

Hey Roy, I thought that the only reason you changed the names was cos you never could remember how to spell Emprereror:tongue:


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine also have unique names. The pen "type" has its own name and all of the blanks we pour have different and creative names.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I voted to change the name, but since I don't sell my work it doesn't matter. But if I did sell I'd use my own naming scheme.

Carl


----------



## phillywood (Dec 23, 2010)

Wait til I come up with names so no one can pronounce them. and, no one can even think of them. Until that day you all just imagine them.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 23, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I'd change the names to towns near where I live too, but nobody can pronounce them.......even the locals:biggrin:
> 
> Names like Rhydymwyn, Pontblyddyn and Llanbedr Dyffryn Clwyd just don't roll off the tongue:tongue::biggrin:



Hasn't anybody told you not to type when you have been drinking? :biggrin: It looks like you forgot the vowels:biggrin:


----------

